
Google wants to patent splitting the restaurant bill - Libertatea
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17852_3-57606226-71/google-wants-to-patent-splitting-the-restaurant-bill/
======
urthos
Some other prior art:

Splitwise: [http://splitwise.com](http://splitwise.com) (I'm the CEO) Billmonk
(acquired by Billpin) [http://billpin.com](http://billpin.com)

or see this Quora thread for tons more: [https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-
replacements-for-BillMon...](https://www.quora.com/What-are-some-replacements-
for-BillMonk-social-billing)

Jon

------
sramanan
prior art :) -
[http://hitchhikers.wikia.com/wiki/Bistromatics](http://hitchhikers.wikia.com/wiki/Bistromatics)

------
bonemachine
Google as patent troll. Fancy that.

